# Form Review



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Smitty6504 said:


> Shooting a #60 Kure, at 26.5 inches. Any suggestions?


Yes. 

1) remove d-loop, and install a new d-loop that is 3X longer, to drop the right shoulder, and subsequently, right elbow will also drop.

2) yes, the 3X d-loop will be too long, but it will help you drop the right shoulder, right elbow down.
Arrow is actually pointing UPHILL, so stand closer to the wall behind you, put masking tape on the wall DEAD LEVEL
and have the masking tape above shoulder height, so you can see the masking tape.

Redo the photo as many times as you need to, until you get the bow hand JUST right, so the arrow is DEAD LEVEL.












New photo, with super long d-loop, and arrow DEAD LEVEL. The red line is not a horizontal line, the red line is just a line parallel to your uphill arrow. Bow hand is a tiny bit out of parallel to the arrow.


----------

